# What's everyone working on this weekend?



## SubVet10 (Sep 22, 2018)

In-between football, Astros, salted snacks and adult beverages that is :)


----------



## pinky (Sep 22, 2018)

Actually Brewers and adult beverages today. Church and Packers tomorrow. Woodworking... not so much.


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Sep 22, 2018)

Had a special order for two large bonsai stands and one small one through my Etsy store. Made these out of cherry, black walnut and wormy white oak. He wanted the cherry to look like an old, antique piece. Measurements shown on photos. All have feet that run parallel to the sides.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Wildthings (Sep 22, 2018)

Starting the process of mounting a grey fox which will have a hooded merganser duck in its mouth. Astros don't come on until 6:10 this evening.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 22, 2018)

Bees...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 23, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> Bees...


Is THAT what the buzz was about today? Chuck

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Sep 24, 2018)



Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 24, 2018)

I was lazy and unloaded.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Lou Currier (Sep 24, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> I was lazy and unloaded.
> 
> View attachment 153400


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Sep 24, 2018)

I would love to find stashes like @Mike1950 !!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 24, 2018)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I would love to find stashes like @Mike1950 !!!!


Easy... $$$$$$$$

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Sep 24, 2018)

Maybe easy for you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Sep 25, 2018)

Wildthings said:


> Starting the process of mounting a grey fox which will have a hooded merganser duck in its mouth. Astros don't come on until 6:10 this evening.


Well the mounting process is over with and now he has to dry. Next week I'll mount the duck to go into his mouth.

Reactions: Like 4 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Sep 25, 2018)

Nice work Barry. Can't wait to see it finished.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SubVet10 (Sep 29, 2018)

pinky said:


> Actually Brewers and adult beverages today. Church and Packers tomorrow. Woodworking... not so much.



Congrats to your Brewers, Brother.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

